# الفوسفات



## أكرم كيلاني (17 مارس 2008)

الأخوة الكرام
لدي طلب بسيط 
وهو اني اريد تحديد اماكن 
مناجم الفوسفات في مصر 
علي برنامج 
google earth 
وأرجو أن من لديه اي معلومات او صور عن خام الفوسفات وطرق تعدينه 
لايبخل علي بها 
وذلك لاحتياجي لها ضروري جدا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (19 مارس 2008)

http://www1.fipr.state.fl.us/PhosphatePrimer

فى هذا الموقع كل ما تريد معرفتة عن الفوسفات


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 مارس 2008)

*تطفل على العلم*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

1- أظن أن أستاذنا الشنقيطي قد كفاك مؤونة البحث فبارك الله فيه

2- أظن أن موضوعك يا أخ أكرم ليس بالبسيط أو على الأقل هو بسيط على من هو مصري

3- قمت ببعض البحث في الـ Google وحصلت على بعض النتائج التي قد تهمك وهي :

أ- مايتعلق بمواقع مناجم الفوسفات في مصر كانت النتائج كالتالي "قد يحدث تكرار للمعلومة" :
1- مناجم شركة النصر للتعدين على الحدود المصرية السودانية
2- منجم أبو سلمة ينتج 70 % من انتاج شركة النصر
3- محاجر الفوسفات بأسوان
4- مجمع للفوسفات يصحراء السباعية شمال أسوان
5- منجم شمال مدينة "إدفو" التي تبعد 1200 كلم جنوب القاهرة ويبعد هذا المنجم 50 كلم 
من مدينة "ادفو" بعد سلسلة جبلية ترتفع 300 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر
6- مناجم فوسفات بالقرب من قرية "أم الحويطات" التي تقع على بعد 26 كلم جنوب غرب مدينة 
"سفاجا" التي تقع على بعد 60 كلم جنوب الغردقة
7- مناجم للفوسفات على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل بمنطقة "المحاميد" شمال مدينة "ادفو" 
بمسافة 15 كلم
8- اكتشاف مناجم جديدة لخام الفوسفات من النوعية ذات الجودة العالية (30 - 32) % من 
Ph2O5 خامس أكسيد الفوسفور والصالحة للتصدير للخارج بمناطق "بدر" 
 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 و "الجديدة" 1,2,3,4 
 9- مناجم فوسفات في وادي النيل من "إسنا" إلى "ادفو" وكذلك مناجم "أبو طرطور"
 10- قطاع "سفاجا" - قطاع "القصير" - أبو تندب, حماضات, ناصر, العطشان - 
 الفرع,ضوي, النخيل, الجهينة, الحمراوين, وصيف, محمد رياح, أم الحويطات, 
 حامول
 11- حزام الفوسفات في الوادي الجديد من الواحات الخارجة شرقاً إلى هضبة أبو 
 طرطور والواحات الداخلة غرباً

ويمكنك توقيع مواقع هذه المناجم بسهولة على Google Earth بعد معرفة مواقعها 

(اعرف بلدك)


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 مارس 2008)

*تعزيز التطفل*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

ب- مايتعلق بمعلومات عامة عن خام الفوسفات (انظر الرابط في الاسفل) :

1- ملف يحتوي عن معلومات قيمة عن الفوسفات وأهم خاماته وأهم تواجداته في العالم وطرق 
استكشافه Exploration 

(اسم الملف داخل المجلد=2.10.20 Phosphate Rock)

2- ملف يحتوي طريقة التعدين السطحي Surface Mining أو بالأحرى إزالة الغطاء الصخري
Overburden Removal لأحد المناجم Case Study

(اسم الملف داخل المجلد=6.3 Overburden Removal)

3- مواصفات تفصيلية عن كسارة متنقلة Mobile Crusher استخدمت في أحد مناجم 
الفوسفات في جنوب إفريقيا FOSKOR "صفحة 483"

(اسم الملف داخل المجلد=5.5 Materials Handling Ex-Mine)

http://www.wikifortio.com/751682/Phosphate.zip


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 مارس 2008)

*تعزيز التطفل 2*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جـ- مايتعلق بمعالجة الفوسفات وكيفية تصنيعه :
1- يوجد كتاب قام بوضعه الأخ محب الله ورسوله وهو كتاب Mineral Processing Technology النسخة 
السابعة على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71676.html
ذكر Wills في هذا الكتاب أسماء مراجع قيمة عن الفوسفات ولكن لم أجدها في النسخة السابعة وأنا عندي النسخة السادسة من الكتاب وفيها هذا المرجع وهو :

Gieseke, E.W. (ed). (1985). Phosphate rock. SME Mineral Processing Handbook (ed. N.L. weiss), vol. 2,sec. 21, SME, New York.

وغيرها

ويمكنك البحث في الكتاب الكترونيا لتحد كل ما هو متعلق بالفوسفات


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام 
أشكر لكم تفاعلكم وردكم علي الموضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

مصر بلد الفوسفات 
شكرا على واضع الرابط
وشكرا على التفاعل


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## douody (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم يا جماعة، ساعدونى للوصول لهذا الرابط الموجود بهذه المشاركات. لأنى لم أستطع التوصل للملف المضغوط.... الخاص بموضوع الفوسفات....*

http://www.wikifortio.com/751682/Phosphate.zip* 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 مارس 2009)

واللة مشكورين جدا بس يا ريت لو حد عندة معلومات تفصيلية عن خام الفوسفات فى مصر ومكونات الخام ونسب مكوناتة وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفني (13 فبراير 2011)

انا من قرية ام الحويطات بلد الفوسفات


----------



## مؤمن mr (13 يناير 2012)

لو سماحتم عايز اعرف انواع الفوسفات


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

حاولت تنزيل الكتاب ولم استطع


----------



## طارق البخاري (16 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إن كنت تقصد كتاب : Mineral Processing Technology لمؤلفه Will فدونكه من على هذا الرابط :

طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† - ط³ظ„ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط±


----------



## ابو ديم (17 أغسطس 2012)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> إن كنت تقصد كتاب : Mineral Processing Technology لمؤلفه Will فدونكه من على هذا الرابط :
> 
> طھط*ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† - ط³ظ„ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط±



هل الكتاب مجاني ؟؟؟


----------

